# Deer Sleigh'r



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2004)

Anyone use one before? I was thinking of getting one, but wanted some input first. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 30, 2004)

*Deer Sleigh'r Sled & Dead Sled*

Here's my review for both products.

http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=898


----------

